# Just picked up today



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My new Ruger, just picked it up today. It's a New Model Single Six in 22 LR and 22 wmrf. 9 1/2 inch barrel. Shot it today, what a fun gun.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

:supz: 

danny


----------

